# Colombian Rainbow Boa



## Samzo (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, I went to my local pet shop for some feeder food (couldnt be bothered to order online lol) and I saw this little beauty... the last one left and I though  ill give it a home lol So I got it, and this little guy is amazing. He's just under 2 feet and he only grows to 4 feet anyway which is nice. I took some pics but they are awful so ill take some more in a sec and post them.

Sam


----------

